# Garden Bench ... Photo blog for Contest ideas



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Hello
Thought it would be fun to post a few photos of garden benches for inspiration for the LJ summer contest


























































































​


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Great pictures Dan !! The last pic is cool !


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Whick came first the bench or the window?

Of course there's my 2007 contest entry.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

some great looking benches there. I think I may have to try and enter this contest for once.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Hmmmm . . . interesting. Tks.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

this is a bench i made after i worked at taos tribal headstart school ,
the contractor had this beam left over and wanted me to get it off the property ,
as the tribal council were coming to take possesion of the school that day ,
the contractor was worried that they wouldnt pay for it , as he didn't use it ?
.








.
.
the circle is the grave of my best friend "ghost " who wandered in from the forrest ,
and he stayed with me for 8 years until he died ,
so i made this grave site for him ,
and plan to plant a tree here sometime .
i sit on the bench and talk with him ,
and feel that he watches over me as he did in life .
.








.
good luck with your contest guys !


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

these photos were stolen from various places such as flickr. Sorry if it bothered you, just playin the game. I did not see a copywrite symbol on or around any of these pictures.


----------



## newTim (Jul 11, 2008)

Here's my entry.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't think there is much worry about copyright on internet jpegs. No one is reselling there design or making a profit. Just a blog …


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Lots of cool benches fun stuff


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Pentagon Memorial
Arlington, Virginia

On September 11, 2001, American Airlines Flight 77 was taken hostage by terrorists and used to attack the Pentagon - one of the most recognized symbols of the United States' strength and power. One hundred eighty-four lives were lost at the Pentagon on that terrible day. They were men, women and children. They were mothers and fathers, husbands and wives, sisters and brothers, daughters and sons. They came from all walks of life - administrative assistants, doctors, educators, flight crew members, military leaders, scientists, and students. They came from towns and cities, large and small, across the United States and around the world. The youngest was only three, the oldest 71. Despite the differences that distinguish them, these innocent individuals are united through the horrific events that unfolded on one of the darkest days in America's history.

The Pentagon Memorial contains 184 memorial units, each of which are dedicated to an individual victim by its unique placement within the collective field. The field is organized as a timeline of the victims' ages, moving from the youngest, three-year-old Dana Falkenberg to the oldest, John D. Yamnicky, 71.

Each memorial unit is specifically positioned in order to distinguish victims on board American Airlines Flight 77 from victims within the Pentagon. The memorial units representing the 59 lives lost on American Airlines Flight 77 are positioned so that a visitor to the park will face the sky when reading the name of the victim to whom that unit is dedicated. When standing at a memorial unit dedicated to a victim who was inside the Pentagon, the visitor sees the victim's name and the Pentagon in the same view. The simple but elegant memorial units are at once a glowing light pool, a cantilevered bench and a place for permanent inscription of each victim's name.

Through each season, the maple trees' beauty will contribute to the park's atmosphere of peace and remembrance, enhancing each visitor's personal experience of the memorial.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Cool


----------

